# Microsoft vs. Rest der Welt

## ro

Hi,

Also was ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden wollte: Ich les immer wieder, dass irgendwelche Behörden auf Linux umsteigen...Wien,München oder sogar ganze Staaten wie Brasilien,China etc. umsteigen. Aus den USA hört man aber keine solchen Schritte. Ich mein, mir ist schon klar, MS ist dort angesiedelt, hat sicher nen guten Draht zu den Regierungen und Behörden und es erscheint mir logisch, dass durch den Einsatz von heimischer Software die heimische Wirtschaft gestärkt wird. Aber trotzdem: wie siehts "dort drüben" generell mit Open Source Software aus? Gibts da großartige Bewegungen, oder ist das dort kein Thema mehr? Mir fällt einfach auf, dass die Artikel die ich lese hauptsächlich entweder mit dem universitären Bereich oder allen anderen Ländern zu tun haben. Wie denkt ihr darüber? Links? Docs/Arbeiten?

----------

## bitpicker

Immerhin hat doch Massachusetts (oder war es Minnesota?) kürzlich auf offene Dokumentenstandards umgeschaltet und damit MS Office eine indirekte Absage erteilt. Ein bisschen was ist also auch überm großen Teich in Bewegung.

Das Argument 'heimische Software' kann doch eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt gelten, schließlich gibt es genug Linux-Distributionen und Anwendungen, die aus den USA stammen.

Robin

----------

## l3u

Man möge mich eines besseren belehren ... aber ich hab immer so den Eindruck, daß ein ganzer Haufen an OSS aus Deutschland kommt und hier auch ziemlich viel in dem Sektor geht ...

----------

## Fibbs

Geh mal nach Südamerika...

Zumindest in Peru weiß ein Großteil der "versierten Anwender" noch nicht einmal über die Existenz von Linux, und die die es wissen, können mit "OpenSource" oder "freier Software" vom Begriff und von der Bedeutung her absolut gar nichts anfangen.

Da leben wir hier quasi im Schlaraffenland...

Fibbs

----------

## ro

is ja ekelhaft. Dabei möge man meinen dass technische Entscheidungsträger von einer Uni kommen und die Vorzöge von Unix kennen. Also bei uns auf der Uni wird eigentlich fast nur mit Unix/Linux gearbeitet ... nur wenige sachen sind unter Windows (zb die Programmierung von Hardware läuft unter Windows weils da bessere Tools gibt...aber sonst)

----------

## _hephaistos_

@ro: auf welcherer uni bist du?

ich hab auch das gefühl, dass ziemlich VIEL aus deutschland kommt! kde nur als beispiel genannt.

aber ich hab schon das gefühl, dass auch in den use mehr weitergeht. sponsorn nicht haufenweise us firmen gnome entwickler, um irgendwann mal einen "gratis"(!!) kommerz-desktop zu haben (ohne zB trolltech [qt] gebühren zahlen zu müssen).

anyway: in china geht ja auch was weiter - OS und linux anbelangt. ich denke einfach, dass das noch zeit braucht - ich denke wir reden hier über den desktop bereich. denk mir immer wieder, dass einige sachen noch nicht ganz rund laufen und für umsteiger sicherlich problematisch sein können...

cheers

----------

## slick

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Man möge mich eines besseren belehren ... aber ich hab immer so den Eindruck, daß ein ganzer Haufen an OSS aus Deutschland kommt [...]

 

Sehe ich auch so, aber vielleicht ist das nur aus deutscher Sicht so  :Wink:  Wahrscheinlich könnte man auch sagen Europa ist stark in OSS, siehe auch bisher erfolgreiche Bekämpfung von Softwarepatenten. Aber wahrscheinlich spielt da auch viel die Kultur bzw. das Wesen der jeweiligen Nation mit ein. Amerikaner sind gemäß Vorurteil ja eher eine profitorientierte Gesellschaft, in der es normal ist für jede Leistungen Geld zu fordern bzw. zu geben. In Old-School-Europa sieht man vermutlich so manches etwas anders.

----------

## ro

ich bin an der tu wien (technische informatik). Bei software engineering hat man zB schon die möglichkeit sich zw. java/linux und .net/windows zu entscheiden. aber systemnahe programmierung läuft nur unter unix und "betriebssysteme" auch fast ausschließlich. bei den Wirtschaftsinformatikern glaub ich siehts anders aus....aber kein informatiker bezeichnet die als informatiker *g*.

----------

## hoschi

Ich glaube auch, dass Deutschland allein durch seine Geschichte (soziale Marktwirtschaft) und seiner Mentalität dem Thema Open-Source wesentlich offener gegenüber steht, als andere Länder. Firefox ist dafür vielleicht nicht der optimale Gradmesser für Open-Source, er zeigt es aber sehr deutlich auf.

http://www.xitimonitor.com/images/etudes/equipement13_1.gif

Mich wundert es auch nicht, dass ausgerechnet die Finnen uns wegputzen. Der zweite Platz von Slowenien ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, soweit ich weiß "preschen" die allgemein stark nach vorne. So gesehen, dürfen wir uns mit unserem dritten Platz durchaus rühmen mal wieder an der Spitze zu sein  :Wink: 

Das Baltikum dagegen wundert mich, gerade von den Letten hätte ich höhere Anteile erwartet.

Weltweit ist die USA übrigens deutlich hinter Europa, dem Spitzenreiter:

http://www.xitimonitor.com/images/etudes/equipement13_2.gif

KDE ist sogar seeeeeehr deutsch soweit ich weiß, wobei ich bisher ein Gnome-Freund war, aber die schlechten Desktop-Scherze treffen die Wahrheit doch recht hart. Gnome ist so schnörkellos wie Amerika prüde, warum aber KDE gleich so Bunt ist  :Surprised: 

Gut, zu meinem Anliegen:

Ich denke mal, alleine durch die Sprachbarriere bedingt gibt es keine große Community-Distrubtion aus Deutschland, leuchtet ein. Aber ich frage mich, wie hoch die prozentuale Beteiligungen von Deutschen oder auch Europäern an Gentoo, Debian, dem GNU-System oder am Linux-Kernel sind?

----------

## bbgermany

viel interessanter ist: warum sind so viele unis in deutschland oder auch europa weitaus offener hinsichtlich opensource im allgemeinen als diverse firmen.

ich persönlich arbeite seit ein paar jahren als fachinformatiker und muss gestehen, dass die linux/opensource projekte in den firmen die wir betreuen doch sehr sehr große mangelware sind  :Sad:  meist werden solche propriäteren systeme wie windows terminal server + citrix ica eingesetzt anstatt eines schlanken gleichwertigen opensource systems, wo die leute dann auch noch lizenskosten sparen. 

deshlab frage ich mich manchmal, was bringt es dem informatiker opensource an der uni beizubringen, wenn die wirtschaft dann doch auch die "super" microshit software zurückgreift  :Sad: 

----------

## ro

Ich hab mir schon so oft gesagt: ich fördere den Einsatz von Open Source ... und ich empfehle JEDEM der nicht gerade Kinder zu Hause hat (und das haben leider sehr viele) die spielen wollen den Einsatz von Linux. Viele trauen sich nicht darüber ... die, die es wagen haben dann eh keine Probleme damit. Ich hab mir auch oft gesagt: ich unterstütze nicht den Einsatz von MS Produkten und erklär meinen Kunden dass ich mich auf Linux spezifiziert habe...aber 1.) würde ich weniger verdienen und 2.) würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht viele dazu bewegen mit "nach" Linux zu ziehen... und meine Arbeit würde halt dann wer anderer tun.

Leider, sehr schade eigentlich ... Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch irgendwie bei uns in die Landesinformatik und werde dann den Vorschlag zur Migration nach Linux bringen und vor allem alles tun um das _durchzubringen_. Aber da würd ich euch sowieso informieren  :Very Happy: 

edit: noch was: ich hab mir schon oft fast die haare ausgerissen vor ärger mit MS systemen  weil das imho zT ein so konfuses system ist ... (zwar auch mit linux aber da war ich selbst schuld  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> viel interessanter ist: warum sind so viele unis in deutschland oder auch europa weitaus offener hinsichtlich opensource im allgemeinen als diverse firmen.
> 
> ich persönlich arbeite seit ein paar jahren als fachinformatiker und muss gestehen, dass die linux/opensource projekte in den firmen die wir betreuen doch sehr sehr große mangelware sind  meist werden solche propriäteren systeme wie windows terminal server + citrix ica eingesetzt anstatt eines schlanken gleichwertigen opensource systems, wo die leute dann auch noch lizenskosten sparen. 
> 
> deshlab frage ich mich manchmal, was bringt es dem informatiker opensource an der uni beizubringen, wenn die wirtschaft dann doch auch die "super" microshit software zurückgreift 

 

Da gibts mehrer Probleme, unser alter Bundeskanzler hat schon öfters mal zu eine CD in der Hand gehabt, aber selbiges Diskette genannt. Sogenannte Entscheider sind halt häufig etwas älter, und leider nicht sehr oft bereit sich mit Neuem auseinanderzusetzen (gibt auch das Gegenteil), da gelten dann 300MHz System mit Mach64 Grakas als Top-Hardware und zukunftssicher. Dann kommt noch einer dieser "Zufallsadmins", der Anfang der 90er mit MS-DOS groß geworden ist hinzu und nur die Windose kennt...

Bei uns wurde vor einiger Zeit IBM-Websphere eingeführt, bei einem Netzwerk dass sich über ganz Bayern erstreckt, und zum großen Teil auf kleinen Geschäftsstellen basiert die nur ISDN-Leitungen angebunden sind (wo dann dahinter 5-7 PCs angesprochen werden). Dazu irgend ein dümmliches Gelaber über Thin-Clients, Outsourcing, Redundanz und Kosteneinsparung und "alle" freuen sich. Also als ob da ein Heise-Unternehmensberatungs ANALyst zu Gast war  :Very Happy: 

Sowas kann auf der Basis von Thin-Clients doch gar nicht sauber laufen, nie im Leben.

noch mehr Ausfälle als früher, noch länger, und vor allem total: Weil dank der Thin-Clients natürlich nichts mehr clientseitig erledigt oder zwischengespeichert werden kann

Redundanz? Bei mir heißt das: Doppelt, egal was. Doppelt ist da aber nichts.

Lastspitzen. Wehe man ist zwei Minuten zu spät, dann erlebt man schon den zweiten Stau am Tag. *ololol*

Echtzeit?

Am schlimmsten war jegliche Art von Textverarbeitung, da kriegt man Augenkrebs, weil alles nur noch zeitverzögert auftauchte. Habe dann zum Teil wegen den Kopfschmerzen ohne hinzuschauen getippt. Und wenn es davon nicht kamm, dann durch die Standardmässigen 60Hz an dennen man nichts mehr ändern durfte. Genauso keine Änderung der Auflösung, Schriftarten, Druckerverwaltung, Internetoptionen des IE (jaja, so eine Flashanimation kann tödlich sein) usw.

Seitdem bin ich im Zweifelsfall immer erst mal für einen Rich-Client, der kann autonom seine Sache selber durchziehen, und ist somit von keinem Server abhängig. Genauso verfahre ich auf mit Installations-CDs, immer die Universal damit ich nie vom Internet oder Netzwerk abhängig bin. Ein Thin-Clients können sinnvoll sein, gerade wenn man mit X11 arbeiten kann, dazu ein lokales schnelles 1Gigabit Netzwerk hat, bei dem Clients eine vernünftiges Maß an Selbstbestimmung haben.

Und wenn einer von 8 Leute aus der EDV etwas HTML kann, dann bin ich...beeindruckt. Nicht dass ich der Checker wäre, aber irgendwo hackts.

----------

## bbgermany

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da gibts mehrer Probleme, unser alter Bundeskanzler hat schon öfters mal zu eine CD in der Hand gehabt, aber selbiges Diskette genannt. Sogenannte Entscheider sind halt häufig etwas älter, und leider nicht sehr oft bereit sich mit Neuem auseinanderzusetzen (gibt auch das Gegenteil), da gelten dann 300MHz System mit Mach64 Grakas als Top-Hardware und zukunftssicher. Dann kommt noch einer dieser "Zufallsadmins", der Anfang der 90er mit MS-DOS groß geworden ist hinzu und nur die Windose kennt...

 

ja, solche leute sind mir am liebsten *auf_kollege_guck*  :Wink: 

300MHz mit ner Mach64, wow, soviel hatte ich noch nichtmal als ich in meiner firma angefangen habe (das war august 2000  :Sad: ).

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bei uns wurde vor einiger Zeit IBM-Websphere eingeführt, bei einem Netzwerk dass sich über ganz Bayern erstreckt, und zum großen Teil auf kleinen Geschäftsstellen basiert die nur ISDN-Leitungen angebunden sind (wo dann dahinter 5-7 PCs angesprochen werden). Dazu irgend ein dümmliches Gelaber über Thin-Clients, Outsourcing, Redundanz und Kosteneinsparung und "alle" freuen sich. Also als ob da ein Heise-Unternehmensberatungs ANALyst zu Gast war 
> 
> Sowas kann auf der Basis von Thin-Clients doch gar nicht sauber laufen, nie im Leben.

 

es gibt ja wirklich nichts hässlicheres als websphere. aber man kann mit thin-clients schon ordentlich arbeiten, vorausgesetzt, der typ, der sie eingerichtet hat, hat/hatte ahnung was er da macht/gemacht hat. wir haben einige kunden, wo es super läuft, das thin-client-konzept.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noch mehr Ausfälle als früher, noch länger, und vor allem total: Weil dank der Thin-Clients natürlich nichts mehr clientseitig erledigt oder zwischengespeichert werden kann
> 
> Redundanz? Bei mir heißt das: Doppelt, egal was. Doppelt ist da aber nichts.
> ...

 

man kann nicht alles haben oder?  :Wink:  aber glaub mir es geht auch anderes, und 60Hz sind nicht so schlimm, solange man einen TFT hat  :Wink: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Seitdem bin ich im Zweifelsfall immer erst mal für einen Rich-Client, der kann autonom seine Sache selber durchziehen, und ist somit von keinem Server abhängig. Genauso verfahre ich auf mit Installations-CDs, immer die Universal damit ich nie vom Internet oder Netzwerk abhängig bin. Ein Thin-Clients können sinnvoll sein, gerade wenn man mit X11 arbeiten kann, dazu ein lokales schnelles 1Gigabit Netzwerk hat, bei dem Clients eine vernünftiges Maß an Selbstbestimmung haben.

 

ich persönlich bevorzuge richclients auch, aber wie oben schon gesagt, an einigen stellen kann auch ein thin-client von vorteil sein. außerdem denke ich bei einem thin-client auch immer wieder an das linux terminal server project, wo man ja mit einfachen mitteln auch ältere pc's zu thin-clients umfunktionieren kann  :Very Happy: 

da fällt mir nämlich die partnerschule meines ehemaligen gymnasium ein, dass mit 12x 386dx mit 8mb ram und einem 486dx2-66 mit 256mb ram dieses system eingeführt hat und keinerlei probleme am ende hatte (nachdem alles fertig eingerichtet war). die leute dort hatten halt wirklich keine kohle für "EDV"  :Very Happy: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und wenn einer von 8 Leute aus der EDV etwas HTML kann, dann bin ich...beeindruckt. Nicht dass ich der Checker wäre, aber irgendwo hackts.

 

der ist super, aber ich muss dir beipflichten. erklär mal einem windows admin, was relativer und absoluter pfad bei einem webserver ist  :Wink: 

----------

## bitpicker

 *ro wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir schon so oft gesagt: ich fördere den Einsatz von Open Source ... und ich empfehle JEDEM der nicht gerade Kinder zu Hause hat (und das haben leider sehr viele) die spielen wollen den Einsatz von Linux. Viele trauen sich nicht darüber ... die, die es wagen haben dann eh keine Probleme damit. 

 

Dual-booten ist auch kein Problem - meine Jungs kriegen ihre Spiele auf Win98SE (ich geb kein Geld mehr für neuere Windows aus, außerdem unterstütze ich diese User-Entmündigung nicht), der Ernst des Lebens findet halt unter Linux statt. Meiner EDV-unbekümmerten Schwester habe ich einen SuSE-Rechner hingestellt, und sie kommt damit wesentlich besser zurecht als fast jeder Windows-Anwender in meinem Umfeld, weil da früher oder später Probleme auftreten. Der Linux-Rechner läuft einfach. Man muss einfach mehr Interesse bei Privatleuten wecken und vielleicht als EDV-Laden an der Ecke auch mal Linux-Lösungen anbieten.

Vor einem guten Jahr lief bei uns in der Gegend mal ein Vortrag zum Thema 'Linux - eine Alternative?'. Da waren ca. 50 Leute, die aus privatem oder -geringer- geschäftlichem Interesse wissen wollten, ob sie Linux statt Windows einsetzen können. Und das in einer relativen Kleinstadt wie Remscheid. Es gibt also definitiv Potential.

Robin

----------

## hoschi

Recht habt ihr! Mein Bruder und seine Freundin haben bei der Zwangseinführung von Firefox auch kritisch geschaut, jetzt benützen sie den Firefox immer, und man soll den doch gleich bei den Freunden installieren...

----------

## cng

hallo leute

ich habe zwar nicht jede zeile gelesen (sind ja auch schon viele). billiboy mag ja ein ami sein, aber

im allgemeinen ist (vor ca. 5 jahren jedenfalls) dort der mac gefragt. die microsoftdep* verwenden 

ja schliesslich auch hauptsächlich mac's.

----------

## l3u

Einem Windose-User Fx aufs Auge zu drücken tut ja auch nicht weh. Aber wenn's dann an andere Sachen geht ... abgesehen davon find ich's nach wie vor schade, daß Fx mit diesem komischen GTK gebaut wird und nicht mit Qt ... aber was soll's ;-)

----------

## hoschi

Das gleiche könnte jetzt jeder GTK-User über XUL sagen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und ob es schwierig ist Firefox näher zu bringen...

Wo ist den das blaue E mit dem man das Internet startet?

Ich nutze die T-Online Software, man muss ja den Internetzugang installiert haben

Ich nutze den T-Online Browser, keinen von Microsoft (sind mir persönlich die liebsten)

Die Icons schauen anders aus (übrigens ist der IE7 ja GUI-Technisch ein Krüppel, kein DAU der Welt wird das begreifen, HIG und sowas)

Ist das Internet dann anders?

Aber in der Computerbild... *grrrr*

Und wo muss ich drauf drücken? (Diejenigen die sich den Button merken, aber die Funktion/Sinn  sich nie merken - wozu auch? Man könnte ja dann auf einmal mit jedem Programm ohne fremde Hilfe recht gut umgehen...)

Langsam, ganz langsam fruchtet das bei meinem leiblichen Vater. Ist halt auch mit MS-DOS groß geworden, dass ist die Entwöhnungphase halt einfach extremer.

----------

## l3u

Tja, Internet = Internet Explorer ist ein Problem, was ich auch in meinem Umfeld immer wieder feststellen muß ... und auch der Unterschied zwischen "online sein" und "Browser offen" wird zum Teil nur schwer verstanden.

----------

## joachimr

Was versprecht ihr euch davon dass die Leute Firefox benutzen? Er bietet zwar für den Anwender Vorteile, aber die OpenSource-Bewegung bringt dass nicht weiter, denn ich denke nicht dass uninteressierte Leute sich für den Aufbau eines Browser interessieren und interessierte Leute stoßen so wie so irgendwann auf OpenSource.

Um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Ich "mache" ab und zu den PC von Freunden, wenn sie Probleme damit haben. Dann installiere ich ihnen meisten einen Firefox und statt dem fetten orginal ICQ-Client gaim, weil es auch ganz locker auf 'ner 133 Mhz Mühle läuft. Die meisten den ich den PC "mache" haben aber keine blassen schimmer davon, was sie benutzen. Ich denke Firefox wird sich auf die Dauer sowieso durchsetzen, da er einfach das besser Programm ist und das ist für nicht-interessierte Anwender einfach das KO-Kreterium.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ..."Browser offen"...

 

Zweideutig  :Wink: 

----------

## Salathe

Moin Moin

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich Firefox durchsetzt, weil es einfach das besser Programm ist. Viele merken garnicht, welche Vorteile er bietet. Ein Freund von mir ist überzeugter Firefoxnutzer. Er hat aber noch nicht gemerkt, dass es neben der Adresszeile ein Feld gibt, wo man Google-Suchbegriffe direkt eingeben kann!   :Shocked: 

Ausserdem wird sich MS mühe geben, den Rückstand wieder aufzuholen. Und die Tatsache, das der IE halt schon installiert und unbedingt notwendig ist, sichert sein Überleben.

Gruss 

Salathe

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *joachimr wrote:*   

> Was versprecht ihr euch davon dass die Leute Firefox benutzen? Er bietet zwar für den Anwender Vorteile, aber die OpenSource-Bewegung bringt dass nicht weiter, denn ich denke nicht dass uninteressierte Leute sich für den Aufbau eines Browser interessieren und interessierte Leute stoßen so wie so irgendwann auf OpenSource.

 

das denke ich auch. Es sind eh sowieso die wenigesten (aus der Windows Ecke), die wirklich verstehen, dass Firefox mehr als nur "kostenlos" ist, was Open Source ist. Das sehe ich in meinem Freundeskreis auch sehr oft, sie benutzen Firefox weil es kostenlos ist und nicht weil es Open Source ist, ihnen ist das nicht einmal bewusst, und wenn ich das ihnen sage, geht es ihnen am Allerwertesten vorbei und sagen mir dann letztendlich: "wem kümmert's, Hauptsache kostenlos".

----------

## hoschi

 *joachimr wrote:*   

> Was versprecht ihr euch davon dass die Leute Firefox benutzen? Er bietet zwar für den Anwender Vorteile, aber die OpenSource-Bewegung bringt dass nicht weiter, denn ich denke nicht dass uninteressierte Leute sich für den Aufbau eines Browser interessieren und interessierte Leute stoßen so wie so irgendwann auf OpenSource.
> 
> Um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Ich "mache" ab und zu den PC von Freunden, wenn sie Probleme damit haben. Dann installiere ich ihnen meisten einen Firefox und statt dem fetten orginal ICQ-Client gaim, weil es auch ganz locker auf 'ner 133 Mhz Mühle läuft. Die meisten den ich den PC "mache" haben aber keine blassen schimmer davon, was sie benutzen. Ich denke Firefox wird sich auf die Dauer sowieso durchsetzen, da er einfach das besser Programm ist und das ist für nicht-interessierte Anwender einfach das KO-Kreterium.
> 
>  *Libby wrote:*   ..."Browser offen"... 
> ...

 

Ich musste schon anhand einfacher XHTML-Websiten mit CSS-Layout merken: Jeder getöte IE-Executable ist eine gute getötete IE-Executable!

Außerdem reduziert der Firefox/Opera die Anzahl der Viren und Trojaner-Infektionen dramatisch (und damit steigert sich man Schlafkoeffizent), allerdings sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang die wichtigen User-Schulung nicht vergessen, in etwa so: "Schalte dein Hirn ein, denke nach, und lese alles und denke nochmal logisch nach - das Internet ist ein Medium dass man ließt, nicht klickt oder guckt".

Außerdem eignet sich der Firefox als Türöffner für die restliche Open-Source Welt, und so große Sachen wie GNU/LINUX; BSD usw.

Wobei ich da auch die Meinungen vertrete dass die Unbelehrbaren ruhig Windows weiternutzen sollen, die würden Linux genau so verunstalten wie Windows (als root arbeiten und so), und ihre Systeme schlecht warten. So würde sozusagen nur die Fehlertoleranz für ansonsten Vorsichtige sinken, eine versehentliche kleine Fehlkonfiguration würde so jedem Admin gleich eine lange Nacht bescherren.

Ich glaube an die höhere Code-Qualität und den besseren Systemaufbau von GNU/LINUX und artverwandten Systemen (in einem realistischen Rahmen), aber gegen solche User-Effekte hilft nur eine heterogene IT-Welt (MacOS; Solaris; Linux; AIX; Firefox; Opera; Konqueror...) und das, was man natürliche Selektion nennt. Nicht jeder muss Linux benützen, nicht wegen mir, gibt auch andere schöne Systeme wie BSD und MacOS.

PS: Ich sehe den IE als einen Behelfsbrowser, der seinen Zielsetzungen nicht nachkommt. Das Gegenstück wäre wohl links2, der ist schlank und schnell, und eignet sich so vor allem für die Installationsphase aber auch für den Betrieb auf reinen Shell-Systemen (ob aus Zwang, oder weil man es eben so will). Ich meine, was macht man mit dem IE nach der Installation?

Erstmal einen gescheiten Browser runterladen...

----------

## joachimr

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Außerdem eignet sich der Firefox als Türöffner für die restliche Open-Source Welt, und so große Sachen wie GNU/LINUX; BSD usw.

 

Schön wär es, aber leider finde ich auf der offiziellen Firefox Seite auf den ersten Blick (der erste Blick eines interessierten Anwenders) keine Informationen über Opensource. Das Thema is einfach nicht griffig genug gemacht. Ich hab noch nie einen Banner oder Werbung gesehen die das Thema interessant macht. Und überrings bin ich vor ein paar Jahren erst auf Opensource aufmerksam geworden als ich eine Mircosoft-Werbung gesehen hab. Diese hier http://lwn.net/2000/1026/a/msad.jpg.

----------

## l3u

Interessant wäre mal ein KHTML-basierender Browser für Windose ...

Abgesehen davon: Wie isses eigentlich mit dem IE7? Ich hatt vor kurzem Klick vom IE7-Beta auf meiner Homepage. Rendert der endlich mal so, wie's im XHTML und CSS steht? Oder macht der wieder obskure, nicht nachvollziehbare Renderfehler? Und hat der jetzt mal ein gescheites Box-Modell?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Interessant wäre mal ein KHTML-basierender Browser für Windose ...

 

wart auf kde4 FOR windows   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ro

also ich geb meinen kunden auch immer zuerst firefox rauf...und bisher war keiner unzufrieden (oder hat den unterschied nicht gemerkt). Der Internet-Explorer ist für mich der absolute Totfeind. Da schreibt man seine Seiten und guckt sich das in diversen Auflösungen mit diversen Browsern an. Super, Alles klappt, sieht gut aus! Dann muss ich extra neustarten (VMWare-Lizenz kostet mir zu viel für die maximal 10 malige Anwendung von Windows) und guck mir das im Internet Explorer an - das Ergebnis ist schrecklich. Ich arbeite hauptsächlich mit .png -files, die ja alpha-layer unterstützen, also bei denen Teile einfach durchsichtig sind. Beim IE ist die in wirklichkeit durchsichtige Fläche einfach weiß. Echt zum Haare ausreißen.

Und übrigens: gerade letzte woche ist mir wieder was passiert: Ich hab bei einem Kunden eine Hardware-Firewall auf Basis eines Pentium-100 und Smoothwall installiert und das Netzwerk eingerichtet. Die haben 3 Computer und der liebe Sohn wollte im Netzwerk ein Spiel spielen ... tja, jetzt hat der an allen PCs einfach so die Netzwerkoptionen umgestellt, jetzt geht gar nix mehr. Ich werd zwar dafür bezahlt, aber ich hab trotzdem wenig lust von meinem Studienort 340 km mit den Öffis in meinen Heimatort zu fahren *lol*. 

UND da sag ich wirklich: mit Linux wär das nicht passiert!

(Unser lokaler Computerspezialist ist wegen Steuerhinterziehung irgendwie nicht mehr auffindbar ... wird wohl irgendwo auf der Flucht sein *g*)

----------

## derflo

 *Quote:*   

> Abgesehen davon: Wie isses eigentlich mit dem IE7? Ich hatt vor kurzem Klick vom IE7-Beta auf meiner Homepage. Rendert der endlich mal so, wie's im XHTML und CSS steht? Oder macht der wieder obskure, nicht nachvollziehbare Renderfehler? Und hat der jetzt mal ein gescheites Box-Modell?

 

Vergiss es, er kann ein bissel mehr CSS und Das mit den Transparenten PNGs soll er auch können, aber mehr auch ned

Aber wo mer hier grade bei Browsern sind:

Bei Opera, wie kann ich mir da denn Quelltext einer Seite ansehen? Muss ich da erst nen Editor einstellen?

----------

## ro

wg. opera: unter preferences -> advanced -> programs -> source viewer kannst du deinen editor einstellen

----------

## hoschi

 *joachimr wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Außerdem eignet sich der Firefox als Türöffner für die restliche Open-Source Welt, und so große Sachen wie GNU/LINUX; BSD usw. 
> 
> Schön wär es, aber leider finde ich auf der offiziellen Firefox Seite auf den ersten Blick (der erste Blick eines interessierten Anwenders) keine Informationen über Opensource. Das Thema is einfach nicht griffig genug gemacht. Ich hab noch nie einen Banner oder Werbung gesehen die das Thema interessant macht. Und überrings bin ich vor ein paar Jahren erst auf Opensource aufmerksam geworden als ich eine Mircosoft-Werbung gesehen hab. Diese hier http://lwn.net/2000/1026/a/msad.jpg.

 

Hat doch funktioniert? Was beschwerst du dich?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Interessant wäre mal ein KHTML-basierender Browser für Windose ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Wie isses eigentlich mit dem IE7? Ich hatt vor kurzem Klick vom IE7-Beta auf meiner Homepage. Rendert der endlich mal so, wie's im XHTML und CSS steht? Oder macht der wieder obskure, nicht nachvollziehbare Renderfehler? Und hat der jetzt mal ein gescheites Box-Modell?

 

Die erste Beta hatte angeblich überhaupt keine Verbesserungen (der Engine), nur die ohnehin sinnlosen und gefährlichen White/Blacklists und die eher als Vergewaltigung einzustufenden GUI-Veränderungen. Dementsprechend schlimm sah meine Website mit XHTML/CSS aus, in den neueren Betas soll inzwischen die neue Renderengine eingeflossen sein.

Der IE7 hat mir gezeigt!

Dass die HIG von Gnome in die 11 Gebote aufgenommen werden sollte (Vor/Zurück-Buttons, Menü)

Black/Whitelists von der Hintergrundidee einfach nur dummdreißt sind (weil sie nie funktionieren können, und weil sie eher Microsoft neue Zensurtechnologie repräsentieren)

Dass der Austausch einer wahrscheinlich sowieso nie selbst programmierten PNG-LIB viel einfacher ist, als endlich mal gescheite Options-Menüs zu entwerfen...

FUD und Vaporware laufen besser als je geglaubt  :Rolling Eyes: 

Um Vaporware handelt es sich nämlich beim IE7, um Firefox und Opera zu schädigen.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ro wrote:*   

> is ja ekelhaft. Dabei möge man meinen dass technische Entscheidungsträger von einer Uni kommen und die Vorzöge von Unix kennen. Also bei uns auf der Uni wird eigentlich fast nur mit Unix/Linux gearbeitet ... nur wenige sachen sind unter Windows (zb die Programmierung von Hardware läuft unter Windows weils da bessere Tools gibt...aber sonst)

 

Ja das ist bei uns hier auch nicht viel anders. Zumindest an unserem Deperatement gibts praktisch nur Linux, Solaris Rechner. Zudem werden auch 70% aller Arbeiten später unter Linux durchgeführt.

Grüsse

----------

## l3u

Okay, dann war's umsonst, das IE-7-macht's-besser-Wunschdenken.

Geht eigentlich nur drum, ob ich dann irgendwann mal die CSS-Weiche meiner Homepage auf IE <= 6 beschränken kann. Weil der derzeitige IE macht ein _äußerst_ komisches Rendering einer ul: http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=menuleisteie0cu.png

mit folgendem css: http://www.nasauber.de/css/normal.css

Zumindest kann man's mit folgendem "Hack": http://www.nasauber.de/css/normal-ie.css

so hinkriegen: http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=menuleisteiehack9xd.png

Warum allerdings der IE da Zeilenumbrüche macht, und keine mehr, wenn man nen Rahmen drumrum zieht, ist mir bisher vollkommen schleierhaft.

----------

## Phlogiston

Warum der IE gewisse Dinge macht, kann ich dir nicht beantworten, ich weiss nur dass er sich nicht an Standards zu halten braucht.

Vielleicht scho alt aber immer noch wichtig:

http://www.golem.de/0508/39637.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer#Technische_Defizite_und_umstrittene_Zusatztechniken

Grüsse

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> http://www.golem.de/0508/39637.html

 

das problem an den diversen berichten und boykotts ist, dass die IE zielgruppe solche berichte/boykotte nicht lesen/beachten/bzw. darauf aufmerksam werden!

der typische IE user weiß NICHTS von den problemen, die sein browser hat. bzw. weiß er wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass es andere gibt... > weiß er, dass er einen "browser" verwendet, wenn er im "internet" ist? UND davon gibts massenweise - IMHO überwiegende mehrheit der computerbenutzer...

cheers

----------

## Phlogiston

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> der typische IE user weiß NICHTS von den problemen, die sein browser hat. bzw. weiß er wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass es andere gibt... > weiß er, dass er einen "browser" verwendet, wenn er im "internet" ist? UND davon gibts massenweise - IMHO überwiegende mehrheit der computerbenutzer...
> 
> cheers

 

Ja du hast Recht. Aber genau da müssen Wir eingreifen und diesen Leuten halt den Firefox mal installieren. Wenn aber natürlich gewisse Windows Programme diesen nicht als Standard akzeptieren bringt es herzlich wenig. Eine traurige Bilanz.

----------

## l3u

Hat einer von euch den IE7-beta? Ich hab nichtmal Windose XP ;-)

Wenn ja: wär cool, wenn einer mal nen Screenshot von http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/iesucks.htm machen könnt und mir schicken!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Hat einer von euch den IE7-beta? Ich hab nichtmal Windose XP 
> 
> Wenn ja: wär cool, wenn einer mal nen Screenshot von http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/iesucks.htm machen könnt und mir schicken!

 

Ja könnte ich vielleicht machen, also unter Vista. Grüsse

----------

## cng

heist vista neu nicht vienna?

----------

## manuels

nee, ich glaub die version nach vista wir wien  :Very Happy:   heissen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wenn die österreich in den dreck ziehen, dann ist schluss mit lustig...

ist das die antwort auf "wienux"?

cheers

----------

## Fibbs

Irgendwo auf Heise (?) hab ich gelesen, dass es wohl tatsächlich damit zu tun haben soll. Bin aber grad zu faul zum suchen, außerdem ist mein Akku gleich leer.

Fibbs

----------

## hoschi

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Hat einer von euch den IE7-beta? Ich hab nichtmal Windose XP 
> 
> Wenn ja: wär cool, wenn einer mal nen Screenshot von http://www.nasauber.de/sandkasten/iesucks.htm machen könnt und mir schicken! 
> 
> Ja könnte ich vielleicht machen, also unter Vista. Grüsse

 

Könntest du von meiner auch einen Screenshot machen (gestern das letzte Windows zerbröselt, hat den Grakawechsel mal wieder nicht verkraftet)?

http://www.hottemptation.org und http://www.hottemptation.org/malta01.html

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Könntest du von meiner auch einen Screenshot machen (gestern das letzte Windows zerbröselt, hat den Grakawechsel mal wieder nicht verkraftet)?
> 
> http://www.hottemptation.org und http://www.hottemptation.org/malta01.html
> ...

 

Ja würde ich schon tun, wenn vmware nicht gerade so rumzicken würde!

Habt also noch ein wenig Geduld...

----------

## Phlogiston

Vmware scheint nun zu laufen, jedoch müsste ich das Vista aktivieren. Sorry Leute daraus wird vorerst nix. Zudem war es eh eine alte Version.   :Cool: 

----------

## hoschi

Macht nichts, Beta2 kann sich seit heute sowieso jeder runterladen. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Windows...

----------

